# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Meze të kuzhinës turke!

## drague

me intereson te dij dicka nga mezet turke.nuk e kam  idene,a kane ndryshim nga mezet tona?. kush di ndonje recete?.faleminderit

----------


## elen

*Njelloj i ke po ata i bejne me te shijshme..dmth ca gjellesh bejme ne me leng , hiqu lengun dhe voila'
Turku gjithashtu perdor shume kosin, me cdo gje e shoqeron..
Dhe sigurisht jane shume artista ne embelsira, ato te sherbetosurat..

Mua nje gje me ka bere cudi...Duket ashiqare qe kuzhina greke eshte puro turke..ama puro.
akoma dhe emrat nuk begenisi greku tua nderroje gatimeve..me emer turk i mban dhe servis.
Sa te humbur jane treguar turqit qe jua moren per duarsh greket!!!!
Edhe per piten me gjiro qe gjasme mbahet greke, e turqve eshte..
Pervec gatimeve qe perdorim afersisht te 3 kombet fqinje, turqit kane dhe gatim arab.*

----------


## DAJO

"*Bekri meze*" eshte nje nga mezete me te mira qe kam provuar nga kuzhina turke.
*Imam bajlldi* vecse,ngelet nje kombinim qe nuk ka te krahasuar.
(po pata kohe do te shkruaj receten e "Bekri meze "me duhet ta kerkoj neper shenime.)
Paci oreks!
Dajo.

----------


## elen

> "*Bekri meze*" eshte nje nga mezete me te mira qe kam provuar nga kuzhina turke.
> *Imam bajlldi* vecse,ngelet nje kombinim qe nuk ka te krahasuar.
> (po pata kohe do te shkruaj receten e "Bekri meze "me duhet ta kerkoj neper shenime.)
> Paci oreks!
> Dajo.


Po e sjell une nje po ste ngelet qejfi;
Bekri meze:
2 kg mish vici (turqit perdorin dhe sallam) 
1 kg vere brusko (te zeze) 
3 qepe (dhe me shume ka lezet) 
2 luge salce domateje 
5 domate te grira ose domateje te grira te fresketa Pummaro.1/2 kupe gjalpe(po e servirni te ftohte mos perdorni gjalpe sepse ngrin)
Piper kokerr/ kanelle/rigon/bahari(sja di ne shqip po eshte ne shije i ngjashem me kanellen dhe karafilin dhe ben mire per reumatizmin)/ thimari(sja di ne shqip po ka lule lejla)/4 thelpa hudhra/kripe/

Gjithe vecantia jane keto erezat...se ndryshe quhet kokkinisto..dmth mish me salce.
I skuq me radhe dhe i shoqeron me pije si dreqi sepse emri e thote qe eshte pija e te pijaneceve..

----------


## ChuChu

ti teta....kjo duket si mbushja qe perdoret per patellxhane. no?
(jo se kam gatuar ndonjehere patellxhane te mbushura)

----------


## elen

> ti teta....kjo duket si mbushja qe perdoret per patellxhane. no?
> (jo se kam gatuar ndonjehere patellxhane te mbushura)


pika cupes thuaj..

po cne me ,kjo behet me shume mish po e lezetshme nga erezat..

Imam bajlldi..eshte krej ndryshe..
E do receten se vetem per ty po e shkrova??..

----------


## ChuChu

oj nuse....
mama ime imamin e ka pas bere me dy oke mish e deng me ereza. e kete perzierjen e mishit keshtu e gatonte (dmth keshtu them nga shija, por nuk e kam vrojtuar ndonjehere nga afer)
mos na ngaterro tashi se para mamit nuk do ve nusen une.

receten s'e dua se s'gatoj keshtu gjerash, por ti rrofsh. ne do ta besh tamam, gatuaje e sill taven.  :ngerdheshje: 
patellxhane ha vetem ato te voglat (chinese quhen?) qe s'jane te hidhura fare, e madje kane shije me te mire se patllaket qe perdorim ne.

----------


## elen

> oj nuse....
> mama ime imamin e ka pas bere me dy oke mish e deng me ereza. e kete perzierjen e mishit keshtu e gatonte (dmth keshtu them nga shija, por nuk e kam vrojtuar ndonjehere nga afer)
> mos na ngaterro tashi se para mamit nuk do ve nusen une.
> 
> receten s'e dua se s'gatoj keshtu gjerash, por ti rrofsh. ne do ta besh tamam, gatuaje e sill taven. 
> patellxhane ha vetem ato te voglat (chinese quhen?) qe s'jane te hidhura fare, e madje kane shije me te mire se patllaket qe perdorim ne.


oj kunatolle
Mamaja jote e bente Imamin me mish te grire maj..
Une po flas per copa te vogla.
Nuk e kam qejf imam-bajlldine..po deshe te te gatuaj Musaka( ska nder me te madh ta dish sepse i do nja dy ore )
...vdes une per musaka..ama dhe musakaja me vdes mua fare..

----------


## DAJO

Gezuar Elen!
Ne kuzhinen greke (te mirfillte)nuk ekziston Bekri meze.
Kjo recete i afrohet pak, porse do ta shohesh se ka dallim.
Megjithate nuk mund te refuzohet ne tavoline, as kjo.
Te lumshin duart!

----------


## elen

> Gezuar Elen!
> Ne kuzhinen greke (te mirfillte)nuk ekziston Bekri meze.
> Kjo recete i afrohet pak, porse do ta shohesh se ka dallim.
> Megjithate nuk mund te refuzohet ne tavoline, as kjo.
> Te lumshin duart!


E di qe skane lene gje pa zhvatur ...po kur jane turqit hundelesha ,mire jua bejne..
Megjithese ka krahina greeke qe bejne nje bakllava..o nene nëne..
me 40 peta..
Janina ka goje te mburret dhe andej nga qendra e Thesalise gjithashtu..
FLM...

Kozete moj...e sheh ti apo jo??

----------


## xfiles

po na leshon goja leng, ça i hapni tema te tilla se na iku truri :macka:

----------


## elen

> po na leshon goja leng, ça i hapni tema te tilla se na iku truri


U avash ti...
Nuk thame ndo nje gje..u dorezove ti..
Po te shkruajme per qoftet, byrekun, axhem pilafin,suxhuket,shish- kebap, tandir- qebap, dollmate (uh cme ra te fiket dhe mua), pejnirlite, gatimet me patellxhane, fasulet pllaki, buranite, musaka, kokorec, pasterma, xaxiki...etjetj.
Dhe rri urte se ja fillova embëlsirave ..

----------


## Dorontina

*tash festat e fundvitit jan te dera , mir banet me hap keso tema*
te ham pak te pim pak e te flasim edhe te vallzojm 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
vertet turqit kan kuzhin te mir, une ha shum por pergaditi pak se asht e pasur me kalori e motra ime ajo pergadit e qdo vjet sjell diqka te re pasi ajo ter veren e kalon atje ka banes ne bregdet dhe natyrisht e flet gjuhen , une shum pak e flas (isha shqiptare puro ...per ata qe burgosen Albinin ) te jesh atdhetare e madhe do thot te jesh krueneqe...mekat i keqe
-----------------------------
*kuzhina turke e arabe kan ngjajshmeri, sikur ajo truke e greke* .
tabulja  asht shum e mirê e shum leht mu pergadit .
tabulja turke me pelqen si dha ajo arabe (libaneze) kan diferencê te melmesave qe qiten ne to kurse (bulguri=semula jan te njeta).
-----------------------------

----------


## ChuChu

> E di qe skane lene gje pa zhvatur ...po kur jane turqit hundelesha ,mire jua bejne..
> Megjithese ka krahina greeke qe bejne nje bakllava..o nene nëne..
> me 40 peta..
> Janina ka goje te mburret dhe andej nga qendra e Thesalise gjithashtu..
> FLM...
> 
> Kozete moj...e sheh ti apo jo??


se vajta fjeta une dje. jam ne texas me pune. duhet te fle mire qe te dal me sukses ne takimet ketej.  :mace e verdhe: 

po mire, bakllava me 40 peta...pse ne Shqiperi me sa e benin? Hap e hap u dilnin shpatullat nga vendi...40 po e po do kene qene.

greket e bejne bakllavane me mjalte ne shurup, i no like that. por bakllavane s'e kam pasur dhe me aq qejf. me shume me shume me shume mi piace kadaifi. cdo vit te ri mama bente bakllava per miqte e te gjithe, dhe nje tave tjeter me kadaif vetem per mua qe s'e prekte njeri se ndryshe.... :djall i fshehur:

----------


## DAJO

*BEKRI MEZE*
(per kater pijedashes/e)

Nevojiten:
1kg mish vici (sipas deshires mund te perdoret edhe mish derri)
100g  djath i verdhe(i forte)
1/2 tufe majdanoz
1  koker qepe (e mesme)
4 thelp. hudhra
1 luge salce domateje (jo copa ,as leng salce e trashe )
2 kokra domate jo te pjekura mire(si per sallate dmth) te prera ne 1/2 cm kub(afersisht)
Kripe
Piper i zi 
Kimino
Rigon
Nene (e thate ose e fresket)
1 koker lemon
1/2 l vere e kuqe (ose e bardhe nese preferoni)
1 luge gjelle uthull e kuqe
1/2 gote uji miell.
Vaj ulliri
Vaj misri 
......gjithashtu rreth 40 minuta kohe nga jeta juaj.
Pergatitja:
Therrasim mamane dhe fillojme ti tregojme keto:
Te skuqe qepen ,pak me vone se bashku edhe hudhren ,te shtoje mishin ne skuqje dhe para se ta shuaj mishin me vere te hedhe majdanozin dhe nje luge uthull.
Te ule pak temp dhe te shtoje salcen e trashe (pak te holluar me vehte me uje te ngrohte) ,me vone domatet (e prera) dhe erezat. Mos harroj ta trazoj pasi fillon dhe mpikset masa e krijuar ndizni CD player dhe futni nje CIFTETELI qe te shoqeroje aromen e krijuar nga ky miks dhe per t'ju pergatitur pergjithesisht ne cfare do te provoni pas pak .
Nderkohe mamaja ,ne nje tigan tjeter duhet te pergatite djathin (e coptuar ne kube te vegjel 1/2 cm (afersisht) te zhytur ne lemon pastaj ne miell dhe pak skuqje per ta hedhur ne mixin e pare ,pak perpara se te hiqet nga zjarri.
Nuk duhet qe kripen dhe piperin t'i hedhim me shumice gjate gatimit,ato mund t'i shtojme me vone sipas deshires. 
Provojeni kete nese doni te beni nje pijanec ,skllav per gjithe jeten!
Ndarja ne pjata behet me nje veshje karakteristike te Lindjes se Mesme per te bere me shume pershtypje(per kete mos detyroni mamane).
Oreks paci!
Dajo.

----------


## drague

dajo faleminderit,por me duhen dhe nja dy receta.te premten kam nje byfe turqish.

----------


## elen

> dajo faleminderit,por me duhen dhe nja dy receta.te premten kam nje *byfe* turqish.


Me ca doe besh byfene mo ti??
Se bekri meze as oreksin nuk te hap.
Ja te sugjeroj une..
Bej nje pastico po jo alla shqiptarce ( nga ajo me mish te grire dhe besamel te besh).
Bej dhe ca mish te pjekur.
Nje xaxiqi dhe dolmadhes...
Sallata lloi-lloi.
boll e kane.
Thoju dhe atyre te sjellin ndonje gje de.. :Lulja3:

----------

